
From Email Introductions to Addressing Diversity Challenges in Tech - davemorro
https://medium.com/@natalielchan/from-email-introductions-to-addressing-diversity-challenges-in-tech-23f96d19de63?source=hn-120209531b9c-1445440825370
======
natalielchan
We’re taking applications from talented individuals of all backgrounds and
experience looking for their next awesome move at
www.helloawesome.co/talent.html

